# Blogs and Unique Fundraising Ideas



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently asked a photographer I know if she would be willing to donate some time to help out with a fundraiser idea that I had, which was to allow people and their dogs short mini-photo session with her for X amount of money (I was thinking 5-10 minutes????). They could then order the photos off an online gallery. My plan was to do it at an outdoor "pavillion" type thing, have a photo set, and of course lots of doggie swag, human and dog treats, etc. I wanted to try a "Winter Wonderland" theme with pine-cones, outdoor lanterns, a wooden bench, etc. The fundraiser itself if still TBD--the photographer is super-busy and it will be a challenge to find an open weekend to do this event. I could probably find an amateur volunteer photographer, but this photographer is pretty in-demand in the area and I think having her do it would draw in more people. 

http://genphotos.com/blog/

She doesn't do a TON of dogs...but when she does, the pictures just make your heart melt! She seems to have a few clients a month that include their animals in their photoshoots and I think she does a great job photographing families and their pooches. 

In the process of running the idea by her, she told me about a relatives all-breed rescue, the St. Louis Senior Dog Project:

http://www.stlseniordogproject.typepad.com/

Couple things I noted off the bat was that they had some great fundraiser ideas (Trivia Night!!!! How fun!) and the fact that they have a blog. I hadn't seen many rescues do blogs (I can imagine that they are very time consuming for already stretched-thin people), but I think it's a great way to connect with the public. I mean some of those stories make you tear up and seeing the photos and reading the updates of adopted animals is great (notice that GSD puppy near the middle--he's a cutiepatootie!). 

Anyhoo...so the purpose of this thread is two-fold: 
1. To take an informal survey to see how many rescues are doing blogs--I'm just curious now.
2. To get some really unique and fun fundraiser ideas that people might be able to try out.


----------

